
“Gopher Protocol” Trademark by Gopher Protocol Inc - lazyjones
http://assignments.uspto.gov/assignments/q?db=tm&qt=sno&reel=&frame=&sno=87927131
======
lazyjones
Actual TM is "GOPH Gopher Protocol" but title would have been too long. This
looks very odd to me, coincidence with recent Gopher (the old protocol)
revival attempts or something fishy going on?

~~~
ksangeelee
It is curious. The company website for Gopher Protocol Inc. says very little
in a lot of words.

It reads like they want to impress investors with buzzwords and acronyms, in
the hope that they're daft enough fall for it.

Such gems as: "In order to manage the complexity of the system, Gopher is
using validation techniques and methodologies in which functionality is
verified by simulating and validating processes according to the system's
description."

Also: "The hardware (CPU, RTC, more) and on-board software need to be
synchronized together in order to execute a decision when to listen, go to
sleep, wake up or remain in idle state."

I suppose that any increase in search traffic for 'Gopher Protocol' might get
conveniently, though incorrectly, attributed to their company, which they can
take to investors of a gullible disposition.

